
Data Beats Math - dwynings
http://jeffjonas.typepad.com/jeff_jonas/2011/04/data-beats-math.html
======
snikolov
My takeaway from this is that the goal of data analysis is, above all,
insight. This insight could come from eyeballing the data or visualizing it
the right way, or it could come from applying sophisticated mathematical
techniques. Sometimes it's very useful to notice that a particular
mathematical technique might naturally apply, but you have to be careful that
it is well justified with regard to getting the right insight, and not just
pattern matching a technique/problem pair that you've seen before.

